
Stop just blaming the Internet for killing newspapers. Start blaming editors - teslacar
https://reassociated.press/2016/10/24/stop-just-blaming-the-internet-for-killing-newspapers-start-blaming-editors/
======
Nomentatus
I can't begin to tell you how awful editors were, long before the internet
showed up. 'Twas all about selling ads, even then.

